# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > Spoilers >  Corrie Stars Axed

## LalaGaga

Coronation Street couple Ashley and Claire Peacock are to leave the soap, the M.E.N can reveal.

The pair are believed to be angry at a lack of screen time and juicy storylines and confronted new producer Phil Collinson yesterday demanding reassurances about their futures.

But after a dramatic showdown on the famous cobbles they were both told their contracts would not be being renewed at the end of the year.

Ashley, played by Warrington actor Steven Arnold, 35, was said to be 'fuming' at the news.

More at: http://www.manchestereveningnews.co....matic_showdown

----------

Dazzle (24-04-2010), tammyy2j (27-04-2010)

----------


## Perdita

I know lots of people don't like them, but I do and will miss them. And poor Becky will lose another friend  :Sad:

----------


## alan45

Both Ashley and Claire have been very underused this last few months. I for one will be sorry to see Corrie lose two ''Normal' characters.

----------


## moonstorm

They are going to have to start another soap for all the axed charters from Corrie, Easties and Hollyoaks!

----------


## Perdita

Guess the butcher's shop will go, Graeme will be out of a job  :Sad:

----------


## Dazzle

I'm glad they're going.  They're probably my least favourite characters in Corrie.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street couple Claire and Ashley Peacock are to be written out of the Weatherfield soap later this year, Digital Spy can confirm.

Actors Julia Haworth and Steven Arnold recently met with new producer Phil Collinson to discuss their future with the serial and all three parties mutually agreed that their characters had run their course.

Speaking of the decision, Collinson said: "Ashley and Claire Peacock have been part of the fabric of Weatherfield for many years but like any community, people come and go.

"Both the actors and myself felt that we had reached a crossroads with the characters, to the point that as actors they were not being fulfilled and stories were harder to find.

He continued: "We mutually decided to start working towards an exit for the Peacock family, giving the actors the chance to explore new opportunities and for us to devise a dramatic exit storyline.

"I wish Steven and Julia, and of course the young boys who play Josh and Freddie, all the best for the future."

Contrary to reports in the Manchester Evening News, however, no "dramatic showdown" or confrontation occurred at the meeting.

An ITV spokesperson confirmed: "Julia and Steven are to leave the show but contrary to some press reports, there has been no confrontation with the show producer Phil Collinson."

They added: "All parties agreed this was the right time to say goodbye to the street's Peacock family."

Writers are said to be working on a "fitting exit" for the pair, who will remain on screen "until at least" the end of the year.

Arnold first appeared as butcher Ashley in 1995. He went on to marry Maxine Heavey (Tracy Shaw) four years later. Their happiness, however, was short-lived when she had an affair with Dr Matt Ramsden (Stephen Beckett), before being murdered by evil Richard Hillman (Brian Capron).

Ashley went on to marry Claire Casey on Christmas Day 2004. Their relationship, however, hit the rocks when she began suffering post-natal depression following the birth of their first son Freddie.

----------

Dazzle (24-04-2010), lizann (25-04-2010), tammyy2j (27-04-2010)

----------


## Dazzle

ITV are giving a very different version to the first post in this thread.  "No confrontation" and "mutual agreement" eh?

----------


## Perdita

Yeah, I was thinking that. I think a lot of soap actors are going to be gutted when they are told their contracts are not being renewed, because they know that they will find it difficult to get another job.

----------


## LalaGaga

> Guess the butcher's shop will go, Graeme will be out of a job


Maybe Graeme will take over the management of the shop.

----------


## Dazzle

Yeah, that would be good.  But would anyone trust Graeme to manage their shop?

----------


## Perdita

He is only a trainee butcher, only been there 5 minutes, but I guess, in soapland, these details don't matter.

----------


## haighy15

Kirk used to work in the Butchers. I'd love to see Corrie pair up Graham and Kirk, they would be a brilliant double act, and run the butchers together

----------


## Dazzle

That's a really good idea.  Kirk deserves some luck, and it could be really funny.

----------


## Perdita

I n soapland, two trainee butchers would be able to run a shop I guess  :Big Grin:

----------


## alan45

Is Graeme actually still working in the butchers???

----------


## LalaGaga

> Is Graeme actually still working in the butchers???


I think, if he got fired or something they would of had it in a episode. Knowing Graeme, it would of been for a hilarious reason( remember the first time he used that BIG knife to cut the meet, that was a mess).

----------

alan45 (25-04-2010)

----------


## alan45

I honestly thought he had got the chop. Is that now why he has the window cleaning rickshaw.

----------


## LalaGaga

> I honestly thought he had got the chop. Is that now why he has the window cleaning rickshaw.


He does both. But I haven't seen him in the Butchers or cleaning windows in a while.

----------


## Perdita

He was working in the butcher's last week or the week before

----------


## Perdita

Steven Arnold and Julia Haworth have reportedly been left "angry" after being axed from Coronation Street.

Digital Spy confirmed yesterday that the acting pair, who play husband-and-wife Ashley and Claire Peacock on the serial, will be following a meeting with new producer Phil Collinson.

"They were angry about not having enough juicy storylines and they confronted Phil about their future on their show," a source told News Of The World.

"He told them they didn't have one - as their contracts were not being renewed. It was a very emotional meeting. Steven's especially upset as he's spent 14 years playing his character. He practically grew up on the soap."

However, an ITV spokesperson insisted: "Julia and Steven are to leave the show but contrary to some press reports, there has been no confrontation with the show producer Phil Collinson."

----------

LalaGaga (25-04-2010)

----------


## LalaGaga

I wonder if they'll bring them back on the show in  a few years time.

----------


## lizann

There is worse than them on the show (John, Fiz, Gary, Molly, Rosie and many more) but they have become very boring

----------


## The Bear

> That's a really good idea.  Kirk deserves some luck, and it could be really funny.


If Maria has sold her house to Dev... (which is madness) and is meant to be moving in to the flat above the salon... where is Kirk going to live... perhaps Dev should buy the Peacocks house instead and be right next door to his shop  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Perdita

Maybe Kirk is going to live with Eddie and Anna, not quite the age group they were hoping to adopt, but hey   :Lol:  Or he is going to move in with Lizzie and her family  :Ponder:

----------


## tammyy2j

Its a shame they are not bad

----------


## alan45

CORRIE star Steven Arnold will be going eh-UP for real - he's becoming a ROOFER after getting the chop from the show.

The actor, who plays Fred Elliot's butcher son Ashley Peacock, is turning his back on showbiz and swapping the cobbles for the tiles.

I say, he's turning his back on showbiz to become a roofer.

Versa-tile Steven, 35, fancies making a clean break after new producer Phil Collinson axed him and screen wife Claire, played by Julia Haworth, 30.

A Corrie source said: "He wants a complete change and it's a world away from the pressure cooker atmosphere of Coronation Street. Steven has always said that when his time is up on the Street he would do something completely different.

"He has many friends in the building trade and wants to try his hand at roofing."

Steven is also worried he'll be typecast as squeaky-voiced Ashley.

The source added: "He's perfect for panto because they'll want him to play an Ashley-style character for laughs but he's never going to land the lead in a gritty police drama because the audience will just think it's Ashley from Corrie. That's why he's planning a future away from TV."

Steven is used to hard graft. He was on the verge of becoming a professional boxer before he landed his Corrie role 15 years ago. The source added: "He's a tough lad and nothing like the wimpy character he plays in the Street."

Steven and co-star Julia will leave the Street at the end of the year.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Is he convinced that he won't get another acting role and that is why he is becoming a roofer.

----------


## alan45

Apparently Teresa is also leaving Corrie. She leaves on the 14th May after realising Lloyd has fallen for the stripper

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street's Craig Gazey has admitted that he will miss co-star Steven Arnold when the actor leaves the soap.

Last month, it was announced that Arnold and his screen wife Julia Haworth - better known as Ashley and Claire Peacock - are to be written out of the ITV1 drama later this year.

Gazey has shared many scenes with Arnold as his character Graeme Proctor is one of Ashley's employees at Elliott and Sons Butchers.

Speaking on This Morning, the star commented: "I don't know what's going to happen to my job at the butchers now! I said that, I was like, 'What's going to happen?' I can't afford to buy it so I don't know what's happening.

"I'm going to miss [Steven] because he made me feel really welcome. There was some really good stuff in the butchers. I really enjoyed it. But I'm hardly in there anymore."

Reports have claimed that Arnold will try to secure work in the construction trade after he films his final Weatherfield scenes.

----------


## alan45

xxx

----------


## Perdita

Wrong thread maybe??

----------

